# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey V [Γεώργιος Π]

## Espresso Venezia

Μία φωτογραφία χαμηλής μεν ποιότητας αλλά αρκετά σπάνια, από το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π_ στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα.

screenshot 2.jpg
_screenshot_

Παλιά μας παντόφλα, κατασκευασμένη το _1974_ στα ναυπηγεία Περάματος (United Shipping Yard), με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 7392452_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 4749_. Κατά πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα πρόκειται για άλλο ένα αδελφό πλοίο της γνωστής σειράς "ΑΘΕΝΣ, ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ, ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ" στα οποία έχουμε εκτενώς αναφερθεί στα θέματα τους. Δέχθηκε τουλάχιστον μία μετασκευή, τον Απρίλιο 1991.

Όλα του τα χρόνια στη γραμμή Ρίο - Αντίρριο, από όπου αποσύρθηκε λόγω 35ετίας το 2009. Τέλη του ίδιου έτους ή αρχές του 2010 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων της δυτικής Αφρικής SOMAGEC, και έφυγε απευθείας από το Ρίο αρχικά για το Μαρόκο και κατόπιν για την Ισημερινή Γουινέα όπου απασχολείται μέχρι σήμερα.

Η SOMAGEC έχει αγοράσει ανά καιρούς πολλές παλιές μας παντόφλες (τις υπολογίζω γύρω στις _12_), αλλά για τις συντριπτικά περισσότερες από αυτές, δεν άλλαξαν τα στοιχεία τους στις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων (για άγνωστους σε εμένα λόγους), με αποτέλεσμα να μην γνωρίζουμε ούτε τα νέα τους ονόματα (εκτός αν σταθούμε τυχεροί και βρούμε φωτό τους στην οποία διακρίνεται το νέο όνομα) ούτε και άλλα τους στοιχεία (π.χ. νέα σημαία).

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει μία φωτο ο φίλος Trakman, που την έχω και εγώ στο αρχείο μου. Αν θέλει ας την ανεβάσει ή αν δεν την βρίσκει να την ανεβάσω εγώ. Είναι στο Ρίο την ώρα που φορτώνει και η ημερομηνία από κάτω που βγάζει σε μένα είναι 30/08/2009.
Περιμένω να μου πείτε τι να κάνω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όλα του τα χρόνια στη γραμμή Ρίο - Αντίρριο, από όπου αποσύρθηκε λόγω 35ετίας το 2009. Τέλη του ίδιου έτους ή αρχές του 2010 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων της δυτικής Αφρικής _SOMAGEC_, και έφυγε απευθείας από το Ρίο αρχικά για το Μαρόκο και κατόπιν για την Ισημερινή Γουινέα όπου απασχολείται μέχρι σήμερα.
> 
> Η _SOMAGEC_ έχει αγοράσει ανά καιρούς πολλές παλιές μας παντόφλες (τις υπολογίζω γύρω στις _12_), αλλά για τις συντριπτικά περισσότερες από αυτές, δεν άλλαξαν τα στοιχεία τους στις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων (για άγνωστους σε εμένα λόγους), με αποτέλεσμα να μην γνωρίζουμε ούτε τα νέα τους ονόματα (εκτός αν σταθούμε τυχεροί και βρούμε φωτό τους στην οποία διακρίνεται το νέο όνομα) ούτε και άλλα τους στοιχεία (π.χ. νέα σημαία).


Μάθαμε και το όνομα του _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π_ στα ξένα, και δεν είναι άλλο από το _ELOBEY V_. Να το δούμε σε φωτό από το Kogo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, στις εγκαταστάσεις της SOMAGEC, αρχές του 2010.

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_07.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φήμες, φήμες, φήμες........ Φήμες πάνε κι έρχονται, αμφίπλωρα και παντόφλες .....πάνε κι έρχονται, αλλά το ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα παλιά μας παντόφλα να επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από την Αφρική..... ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα ποτέ να το ακούσω !!!!!

Πιθανότητα που δεν θα την μετέφερα καν αν δεν προήρχετο από σοβαρότατο άνθρωπο της ακτοπλοίας μας. Και κάνει λόγο για επικείμενη .....επιστροφή του _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π_ (κατασκευής 1974) στην Ελλάδα και εν συνεχεία στο Ρίο (!!!!!), μετά την πώληση του και πενταετή απουσία του στην Αφρική. Ίσως αυτοί που του μετέφεραν την "πληροφορία", δεν γνωρίζουν ότι οι παντόφλες μας που πουλήθηκαν στην Αφρική γενικότερα (και μάλιστα δουλεύουν ως επιβατηγά) δεν έχουν εκεί ούτε καν την στοιχειώδη συντήρηση, πόσο δε περισσότερο οι παντόφλες που αγόρασε η SOMAGEC και τις χρησιμοποιεί ως φορτηγά μεταφοράς δομικών υλών.

Σχετικές ....φωτογραφίες και στο παρόν θέμα, αλλά και στα υπόλοιπα θέματα των παντοφλών με το όνομα "ELOBEY .." που χρησιμοποιεί για τα πλοία της η τεχνική εταιρεία της Αφρικής.

----------


## sotos89

Φίλε Γιώργο κατα τρελή σύμπτωση το έχω ακούσει και εγώ πολύ καιρό πριν αλλά δεν έγραψα κάτι γιατί όπως λες και εσύ απλώς σαν φήμες ακούγονταν .Πάντος το ίδιο πράγμα έχω ακούσει και για το Πώλ που έχει εχει φύγει απο τη χώρα μας εδώ και μια πενταετία περιπου αλλα δεν εχει καταλήξει κάπου το πράγμα.Πάντος όπως και να εχει είτε σαν φήμη ειτε αν συμβεί στην πραγματικότητα παραμένει απίστευτο!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο αν .......λέω αν γίνει αυτό θα είναι μεγάλη υποβάθμιση για τη γραμμή, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτές οι φήμες είναι περισσότερο .....για τρομοκρατία και μεροληπτική συμπεριφορά έναντι της γραμμής.

----------


## apost

Το πλοιο απ οτι εμαθα ειναι ειδη σε ναυπηγειο στο Περαμα

----------


## sotos89

Ετσι ακριβώς ειναι Παντελή οι περισσότεροι δεν τους θέλουν τους Σαλαμινιώτες στη γραμμή ούτε τα αμφιπλωρά τους.Παντος δεν τιθέται θέμα να υποβαθμιστέι η γραμμή με ενα πλοίο 40 εώτν εαν σκεφτεί κάποιος οτι στο Ριο-Αντιρριο της κρίσης όπως το αποκαλούν μερικοι , δουλέυουν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με φορτηγά και νταλίκες .Τα Ι.Χ σε κάθε δρομολόγιο ειναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα εκτός αργιών και μεγάλων γιορτών(Χριστούγεννα ,Πασχα ,Δεκαπεντάυγουστος).Ο φορτηγατζής δεν τον ενδιάφερει με τι πλοίο θα περάσει απέναντι είτε με παντόφλα είτε με αμφίπλωρο   νεότευκτο η 50 ετών   ,αρκέι να παει στο προορισμό του με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος.Εδω πολλές φόρες περιμένουν 1,1μιση ώρα ίσως και παραπάνω τη νύχτα για να επιβιβάστουν αφου πόλλες φορές τα καράβια ιδίως οι μικρές παντόφλες φέυγουν ασφυκτικά γεμάτες και οι νταλικέρηδες αντί να πάνε απο τη γέφυρα προτίμουν να πέριμενουν ακόμη 1 ωρα για να πάνε με το επόμενο.Εδώ που τα λέμε το Γεώργιος Π είναι πλέον απο τις καταλλήλοτερες παντόφλες για νταλίκες και φορτήγα ιδιως σε περιπτώσεις που περιμένουν απέξω καμια 10αρια νταλίκες να επιβιβάστουν

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάθε απ' αυτόν που σου το είπε ....ποιο είναι το ναυπηγείο του Περάματος, για να μπω μέσα και να σου αποδείξω το αντίθετο.
Εχθές με το φίλο Γιώργο (Espresso Venezia) που του είπα τη φήμη έβαλε τα γέλια, μιλήσαμε με τον φίλο που μου έδωσε την πληροφορία και για αρκετή ώρα γυρίζαμε στην Κυνόσουρα για να δούμε .......κάτι στο Πέραμα.* Δεν υπάρχει .....τίποτε.
*Όπως έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ .....η τρομοκρατία και η παραπληροφόρηση .....καλά κρατεί. 
Δυστυχώς ορισμένοι αντιγράφουν τους πολιτικούς μας...... με την  τρομοκρατία και την παραπληροφόρηση.....επικρατούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λοιπόν εντάξει..... Καλά περάσαμε !!!!! Τα είπαμε, αστειευτήκαμε, γελάσαμε..... καλά ήταν !!!!! Ας το σταματήσουμε όμως εδώ γιατί από τα αστεία θα περάσουμε στα γελοία (ας με συγχωρήσουν οι καλοί φίλοι apost και sotos89).

Ούτε η καταταλαιπωρημένη 40χρονη παντόφλα διήνυσε ήδη χιλιάδες μίλια από την κεντρική δυτική Αφρική για να επιστρέψει ...υπερήφανη στην χώρα μας, ούτε βρίσκεται καααααάπου στο Πέραμα καμουφλαρισμένη σε ιστιοφόρο και κρυμμένη στο .....υπόγειο κάποιου ναυπηγείου, ούτε καν μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί σύγχρονα αμφίπλωρα σε χωρητικότητα, άνεση, ταχύτητα, ούτε θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει εκτός κοινοπραξίας με χαμηλότερες τιμές και σε ότι ώρες θα ήθελε ώστε να την προτιμάνε οι νταλικέρηδες (που κολλάει το "χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος" ???). 

Είπαμε, καλά περάσαμε, αστειευτήκαμε, γελάσαμε..... καλά ήταν !!!!! Όποιος δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ποιούς εξυπηρετούν τέτοιες φήμες, και ποιοί θα κερδίσουν (τι κάνει νιάου νιάου ???) διαδίδοντας ότι στο πορθμείο του Ρίου (θα) λειτουργεί παντόφλα υπέργηρη η οποία αγοράστηκε από την Αφρική όπου και είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ως φορτηγίδα σε τεχνικά έργα, ας συνεχίσει να σχολιάζει, προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## sotos89

Γιώργο,  το <<χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος >> το είπα αναφερώμενος στα καράβια του ρίου γενικά αλλό που το έγραψα στο forum του Γεώργιος Π απλώς προτίμουν οι νταλικέρηδες να καθίσουν 1 ώρα ακόμη παρά να περάσουν τη γέφυρα που έχει διπλάσια τιμή, δηλαδή κερδιζουν οι τσέπες τους αυτό εννοούσα.Οσο για την ιστορία -αστέιο αυτο καλύτερα να το κλείσουμε εδώ....και φυσικά δεν μπορει να ανταγωνιστει αμφίπλωρα  διπλου μεγέθους απλώς θα είχε τη μεγαλύτερη χωριτικότητα απο τις παντόφλες και μόνο του Ριου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π_ σε δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή του Ρίου. Μπροστά στην πλώρη του διακρίνουμε και το _ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ_.

newsit.gr.jpg
_Πηγή : newsit.gr_

----------


## CORFU

> Το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π_ σε δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή του Ρίου. Μπροστά στην πλώρη του διακρίνουμε και το _ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ_.
> 
> newsit.gr.jpg
> _Πηγή : newsit.gr_


Και από ότι μπορώ να δω είναι οχληρα ( καύσιμα ) το δρομολόγιο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε ναι, εντάξει αυτό είναι προφανές. Ένα βυτιοφόρο μπροστά στην πλώρη, άδειο το υπόλοιπο γκαράζ, και προπορεύεται το αδελφό ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ σε ελάχιστη απόσταση.

----------


## npapad

Στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Lloyd's Register 1979-80.
Ship details from the 1979-80 Lloyd's Register.

GEORGIOS P. (IMO 7392452). Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 4749 - Class B), built 1974 (United Shipping Yard Co, Perama), 499 gt, call sign SV3186, 59,52 m X 10,70 m, 2 oil engines 4SA each 6 cyl. 730 BHP (Caterpillar Tractor Co., Peoria, Illinois, USA). Owners : Papaioannidis Brothers (Nic. & Pol. Co-Ownership)

----------

